# Surffishing NC Style........



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Group of 4 caught & released 19 Bull Reds / Old Drum.
We use a fish finder rig with 8oz. sinker, 9.0 circle hooks, Spots of Finger Mullets. 
One hook, one fish. 
Getting too old to sleep on the beach, man was it freezing cold. .... ICM


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. On a side note I was born in Wilmington. Didnt spend any time there because we moved back to Texas shortly after I was born but I still call it home.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

the toninator said:


> Very cool, thanks for sharing. On a side note I was born in Wilmington. Didnt spend any time there because we moved back to Texas shortly after I was born but I still call it home.


Moved here 25 years ago. Didn't realized that the fishing would be as good as it is.
Think we are the last state that has commercial inshore netters.
By inshore I mean creeks off the ICW. 
Can't imagine how much better it would be without them. ..... ICM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice report, I still have that on my list, an east coast surf bull red.
I better go soon!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Very nice report, I still have that on my list, an east coast surf bull red.
> I better go soon!


These last 2 years we are having a banner year of catching Bulls. 
From the surf, piers & boats.
Contact me when your ready to give it a try. 
Oct. to late Nov. is the best time. 
Pack a Trout rod, too. ......... ICM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes sir! Those are beautiful trout, I making plans and will take you up on it.
Thanks, reading stories about the surf fishing there was what got me hooked, especially when I found out you can surf catch bull reds here.
That NC coast just has a special magic though, and after seeing those trout I'm sold!
I'll get really worked up if you tell me you catch surf striped bass too.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> Yes sir! Those are beautiful trout, I making plans and will take you up on it.
> Thanks, reading stories about the surf fishing there was what got me hooked, especially when I found out you can surf catch bull reds here.
> That NC coast just has a special magic though, and after seeing those trout I'm sold!
> I'll get really worked up if you tell me you catch surf striped bass too.


Now stay calm & breath....... 
This was our last trip to Hatteras before they closed "the Point". ( pix 1)
Think we caught 45 Stripers that night, kept our limit of 2each.

We also have Stripers in the Cape Fear River ( catch & release only, pix 2) & Neuse River you can harvest them ( pix 3)
Not sure what the size & bag limit is currently. 
Last picture is "the Point", lose your footing & you end up in Europe .... ICM


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Well that does it, striped bass in the surf that size, I can't resist that.
I work for myself and always feel that I deserve a fishing trip because of all of hard work I do.
Talking to my wife now about going.
How is access there? Texas has a good, though under assault, open beach policy.


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Look how pretty they are. Nice fish and good pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report and pictures. Looks like some great fall fishing over there.


----------

